# ECLIPSE UNLOCK CODE? SETTING CODE?



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I WAS WONDERIG IF YOU NEED A CODE TO SET OR TO UNLOCK AN ECLIPSE DVD NAV HEAD UNIT?? I BOUGHT ONE AND THE LOCAL SHOP TRIED TO TELL ME I NEEDED THE CODE FOR IT B4 THEY COULD INSTALL IT THEY SAID I HAD TO CALL AND REGESTER IT WITH ECLIPSE TO GET THE CODE I NEVER HEARD OF THAT SHIT B4 IS IT TRUE OR THEY FULL OF SHIT ALSO IF I HAVE A USED ONE THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN SET UP OR LOCKED IS THE A CODE TO UNLOCK IT I BOUGHT 2 OF THEM ONE WAS NEW IN BOX ONE WAS USED????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 30 2007, 11:16 PM~8433670
> *I WAS WONDERIG IF YOU NEED A CODE TO SET OR TO UNLOCK AN ECLIPSE DVD NAV HEAD UNIT?? I BOUGHT ONE AND THE LOCAL SHOP TRIED TO TELL ME I NEEDED THE CODE FOR IT B4 THEY COULD INSTALL IT THEY SAID I HAD TO CALL AND REGESTER IT WITH ECLIPSE TO GET THE CODE I NEVER HEARD OF THAT SHIT B4 IS IT TRUE OR THEY FULL OF SHIT ALSO IF I HAVE A USED ONE THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN SET UP OR LOCKED IS THE A CODE TO UNLOCK IT I BOUGHT 2 OF THEM ONE WAS NEW IN BOX ONE WAS USED????
> *


??????


----------



## DC Signs (Dec 28, 2006)

the esn is only active if the previous owner activated it. the user would of used a CD to be a key cd and that is how they are unlocked. if the cd is lost or damaged, Eclipse can give a code to unlock it. However the original owner needs to have registered the deck with eclipse and have some kind of ID like mother maiden name. there is also a second registration that can be done. which an eclipse dealer can do, it is for used cars with eclipse radios, and things like that. I did one for a customer and had to fax a drivers licence copy and have him fill out a form. 
They can be real strict sometimes about giving out a code, and the authourized dealer has to be the one calling, and somtime that means a lot of time on hold.

DC


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, eclipse has tough theift features, to keep people from stealing them, i bought a deck off my buddy awhile back and we had to call eclipse with all his info and transfer it to mine, also the deck i got had a thing where u put a cd in and take it out before you turn the car off and it will only turn back on until that same disc is put in, so a theif would have no use with it cause he wouldnt know what the last disc was, i think some even have gps now too


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah those Eclipse units are the shit. They even come with a warranty that if you get it stolen they'll give you some cheese toward purchasing another or something like that. 

The navigation units have the ability to track the unit. Bad ass all the way.


----------

